# Cost effective Flea treatments.



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Was interested in what sort of prices people are paying for flea tretments and what are some really affordable good products.

I have done the maths on frontline plus that i am using at the moment and it comes in about 2.6ml applicator which are 15 bux each so after you work it out per litre its $5769 bux a litre now thats a nice bit of coin for a litre of liquid.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

I have no idea if it's available in Australia but Frontline is off patent now and available at Walmart under the name Pet Armor for about $25 USD per box. I usually buy the largest size and one tube will treat every dog in my house for a month.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Melissa Thom said:


> I have no idea if it's available in Australia but Frontline is off patent now and available at Walmart under the name Pet Armor for about $25 USD per box. I usually buy the largest size and one tube will treat every dog in my house for a month.


Are these the same chemicals? we have some cheaper stuff at our cost price places but the chemicals in them worry me.Im pretty sure its not fipronil (sp)at least the boxes say its not.But 25 bux U.S. is getting much better.


----------



## Melissa Thom (Jun 21, 2011)

http://www.petarmor.com/works/how_it_works.php?gclid=CPb9tqa36K0CFQFbhwodxjZ_8A

Here's the link. Yep... same chemicals.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Thats cool! I will have to keep my eyes out because i dont think i have seen it here.Thanks!!


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I had heard that there were some problems with the pet armor.......same active ingredient but the inactive ingredients are different and impact the performance......and had actually caused some health problems.

I don't know - I am just giving sentinel for HW and that contains flea control. Was giving ivomec (which does not) but have heard of some HW resistance to that. Figure in the scope of all the other money it is not that much.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

If people have quite a few dogs to do, I recommend buying the Frontline spray bottles. It is more cost effective. I priced it out recently for a rescue I work with and the 6 pack of 250 ml bottles was the best price. I have heard very mixed things about the Pet Armor. It has the same ingredient, but not the same carrier, so I am hearing reports it doesn't work as well. Sentinel contains what's basically flea birth control, but does not kill adults.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> If people have quite a few dogs to do, I recommend buying the Frontline spray bottles. It is more cost effective. I priced it out recently for a rescue I work with and the 6 pack of 250 ml bottles was the best price. I have heard very mixed things about the Pet Armor. It has the same ingredient, but not the same carrier, so I am hearing reports it doesn't work as well. Sentinel contains what's basically flea birth control, but does not kill adults.


so when starting sentinel it would be wise to use frontline spray with it for say the first month or would that be too much?


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I personally just stick with Interceptor and don't bother with Sentinel because we have ticks around here, so I'm going to be doing Frontline anyways. If I was in an area that had fleas but no ticks, that would probably be fine. Unfortunately, Interceptor is still on backorder because some other quality control issues Novartis was having with their human products, so they shut down all production or something...I did hear they be resolving it soon though. I'm glad because my herding instructor has about 8 collies (rough, smooth, and borders) that she needs Interceptor for. There's Trifexis too (basically like Interceptor and Comfortis together).


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I have not heard of trifexis but we dont get all brands here i dont think.I have read mixed reports of comfortis but liked how it is like capstar in that it kills all fleas in 30 mins and then has a months protection and does intestional worms too it sounds like a winner.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I had heard that there were some problems with the pet armor.......same active ingredient but the inactive ingredients are different and impact the performance......and had actually caused some health problems.
> 
> I don't know - I am just giving sentinel for HW and that contains flea control. Was giving ivomec (which does not) but have heard of some HW resistance to that. Figure in the scope of all the other money it is not that much.


What health problems had you heard due to Frontline (fipronil) ?

I have a little dilemma at the minute, I would like to treat my dog for fleas but, the last time I used Frontline on him, he scratched like a bast**** non stop for two months straight, and his hair fell out, his long hairs, he looked kinda like he had been cropped, his tail went like a rat's tail...weird. I was/am very very suspicious of a Frontline reaction. My only option I believe was to administer steroids for his intense itching....I resisted that for other reasons.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

brad robert said:


> I have not heard of trifexis but we dont get all brands here i dont think.I have read mixed reports of comfortis but liked how it is like capstar in that it kills all fleas in 30 mins and then has a months protection and does intestional worms too it sounds like a winner.


If you guys have Comfortis available, at some point Trifexis should probably be as well as it's spinosad (Comfortis) plus milbemycin (Interceptor). I have not personally used it yet, but the main issue I'm hearing with Trifexis is vomiting, so you want to make sure you give it with a full meal to make sure they don't get an upset stomach.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> What health problems had you heard due to Frontline (fipronil) ?
> 
> I have a little dilemma at the minute, I would like to treat my dog for fleas but, the last time I used Frontline on him, he scratched like a bast**** non stop for two months straight, and his hair fell out, his long hairs, he looked kinda like he had been cropped, his tail went like a rat's tail...weird. I was/am very very suspicious of a Frontline reaction. My only option I believe was to administer steroids for his intense itching....I resisted that for other reasons.


If your dog has had a possible topical reaction, I'd try something like Comfortis if you guys have that available. It's oral and not topical. It kills the fleas in 30 minutes like a Capstar, but the effects last for a month.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> If your dog has had a possible topical reaction, I'd try something like Comfortis if you guys have that available. It's oral and not topical. It kills the fleas in 30 minutes like a Capstar, but the effects last for a month.


Thanks Maren, that may well be available here, sure I've seen it. I had used Frontline on my cat who did take a reaction to it, twice, maybe three times. I used Advantage on her with good results, I was thinking maybe to try the same for the dog this time. Are you familiar with Advantage at all ?

I don't know if I would have called his reaction topical though....it wasn't exactly local,,,,it was his entire body.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I haven't used all that much plain Advantage as I usually do the Advantage Multi (that has milbemycin, a heartworm and intestinal worm med in it too). I personally don't really care for the smell of it initially when it goes on, but that goes away quickly. It can also make the hair in that area rather sticky for 2-3 days, but speaking with the Bayer rep, they said you can rinse that out as that's the carrier if you like 2 hours after application. It doesn't do ticks though. But fleas should be fine.


----------



## julie allen (Dec 24, 2010)

I use comfortis and haven't had a problem, its great. Did have three dogs that were positive on heartgard. Though I don't know that its an actual ivermec resistance . I'm using the injectable ivomec orally now, and have had no issues. Also there have been cases of other preventions failing in this area.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

I did some research here and comfortis is available but bit pricey.Trifexis is to be released here soon but under the name poramis(sp).


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> I personally just stick with Interceptor and don't bother with Sentinel because we have ticks around here, so I'm going to be doing Frontline anyways. If I was in an area that had fleas but no ticks, that would probably be fine. Unfortunately, Interceptor is still on backorder because some other quality control issues Novartis was having with their human products, so they shut down all production or something...I did hear they be resolving it soon though. I'm glad because my herding instructor has about 8 collies (rough, smooth, and borders) that she needs Interceptor for. There's Trifexis too (basically like Interceptor and Comfortis together).


I think Sentinel has been impacted the same way though I have heard late January for being back in production. Same company-Sentinel = interceptor + the IGR. The issue here has been with Frontline resistant strains. I went through that and had to do all kinds of things to get rid of the fleas. I assume we will see that with everything out there.

Ticks though are another matter.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I think Sentinel has been impacted the same way though I have heard late January for being back in production. Same company-Sentinel = interceptor + the IGR. The issue here has been with Frontline resistant strains. I went through that and had to do all kinds of things to get rid of the fleas. I assume we will see that with everything out there.
> 
> someone here said vectra 3d has some nasty chemicals is this true?


----------



## Charlotte Hince (Oct 7, 2010)

I don't use many topicals* because one of my terriers has a thing with "cleaning" everyone all the time always. 

I use Trifexis during the high flea months (April to August) and switch to Comfortis as needed during the winter and spring with another heartworm preventative. Six months of Trifexis for each dog runs me about $100 minus the rebates (a fair amount of money so it's worth the postage) which I can get once a year. Comfortis runs about the same cost-wise at my vet but I currently have the same 6 month supply (for splitting between the littles) which has been unopened because I haven't seen a flea. All totalled we're probably talking $400 for the year which isn't cheap but it beats the flea infestation I was dealing with before we switched. 

*If we're really hiking etc the dog's legs are sprayed with Absorbine (I think. We used it on the horses at one point but it's dog safe) because I've yet to run into a tick in this state and lyme is thankfully not endemic here.

Vectra3d uses Permethrin which is 1) cat toxic and 2) Like most pesticides it's long term effects haven't been fabulously well studied. It's structurally really similar to a lot of endocrine disruptors which can be bad news down the line even if they're not immediately present. That being said it's still on my short list were I to move back to the northeast.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

I have never had a flea problem and am so not wanting to put spot on's on my dogs. I use Ivomec for HW prevention. In August my dogs started scratching and I put it down to dry, dusty pollen air. I did everything natural to reduce what I thought was environmental(rawfed)and knew flea may be a possibility, but never had evidence, even with baths.

Then finally late Dec. I had a flea jump on me while I was sitting on the couch(heat from the laptop attracted it) Because I train in a few different venues, my male must have picked up fleas. 
I looked at all options and went with revolution for both dogs and my cats. After 3 weeks we finally have no scratching!!! I had used revolution several years ago w/ no issues, even though I am not a spot on fan. The cost for 3 GSD's and two cats was $130 and hopefully I won't have to dose next month. I only saw that one flea, my dogs are probably not the greatest hosts for them, and I've started adding garlic daily along with other supplements they already were on. I used Borax 20 mule team on the carpeted area and cleaned as much as possible to get rid of any eggs. I also use a home made essential oil spray for tick repellent, so made up some at that time to get rid of the fleas on the dogs. I don't like to use fragrances though...
Now that I know we are more vulnerable I want to do something cheaper and safe. Still not sure what to go with, Frontline has been ineffective in my area, even though that is what my vet sells.

Any spot on is risky. I think garlic daily may help repel those nasty buggers.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Garlic in some dogs can break down red blood cells. Not sure if it just a dosage thing or garlic in general.


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Garlic in some dogs can break down red blood cells. Not sure if it just a dosage thing or garlic in general.


I think it was Maren who said she saw this in blood work she did.


----------



## tracey schneider (May 7, 2008)

Im on the Comfortis bandwagon... I HATE giving my dogs chemicals... but after being besieged with the creepy critters I tried everything, baths, sprays, yard sprays, drops... Nothing seemed to stop them. Finally I asked a few questions on here (do a search for comfortis) and a few others mentioned it, I tried it... I used it 2x and havent seen a flea since that was late 2010 (it helps my neighbor moved). I could wash my dogs, pet my dogs, let them swim, all of that without getting any chemicals on me or washing them off. Plus if I add up all the treatments they had.. they have recvd MUCH LESS in the way of chemicals by going with Comfortis... yup on the bandwagon...
t


----------



## Laura Freeman (Dec 16, 2011)

all right now don't kill the messanger but the ******* way is to use Seven dust. In the garden center a 5 pound bag for about $10.00 would do 28 beagles for about 3 months. Dip your hand in and pat it all over there coat. the hunting beagle people have been doing it for years. when i had hunting beagles in Mississippi (bug capital of the world) i did it on 28 dogs for 15 years (only one dog died at age 13, the rest lived to 14-16 years so it didn't seem to affect their health). my country vet there approved of it, also used Sulmet liquid labeled for chickens for coccidia on vet's recommendation- worked great and dirt cheap.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Laura Freeman said:


> all right now don't kill the messanger but the ******* way is to use Seven dust. In the garden center a 5 pound bag for about $10.00 would do 28 beagles for about 3 months. Dip your hand in and pat it all over there coat. the hunting beagle people have been doing it for years. when i had hunting beagles in Mississippi (bug capital of the world) i did it on 28 dogs for 15 years (only one dog died at age 13, the rest lived to 14-16 years so it didn't seem to affect their health). my country vet there approved of it, also used Sulmet liquid labeled for chickens for coccidia on vet's recommendation- worked great and dirt cheap.


Hi, Laura,

Please introduce yourself here first:

http://www.WorkingDogForum.com/vBulletin/f20/


Thanks!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Diatomaceous earth

dust your dog with it.


----------



## Jane Jean (Sep 18, 2009)

seven dust was safe to use around parrots when I was breeding them(not that I used it, but it was known to be safe) 

DE is very dusty and a friend used it on the animals & on her carpet when she had a flea outbreak. It didn't kill them all... she ended up using comfortis and sentinal together to finally clear them from her cats & dog. Her dog was on frontline plus with no success before the C&S combo.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

check the cost of DE vs any commercial product and then do a better job dusting your dog


----------



## alicelay56 (10 mo ago)

I always use Nexgard Chews for small dogs, and my vet recommended this product. And this is very effective and helpful for my pal. And the good part of this product is, it comes according to dogs weight. This oral treatment comes in tasty beef flavor, and monthly treatment is easy to administer. I would recommend this product. Thanks!


----------

